# How to stop shelf pins bouncing out of slots



## charlemarshall65 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi

I'm building a cabinet with shelves that sits on wheels. The shelves need to be adjustable so I'm using 45mm plug in pins (see image)







which will sit in a slot underneath the shelf.

*My question is:*

These pins need a clasp (don't know if that's the right word?) which the customer can swivel round under the shelf to close off the slot to stop the pin being bounced out of its slot as the cabinet is wheeled around. Just a thin metal plate (3cm) would do with a hole at one end to enable it to be screwed into the shelf.

Does anyone have any suggestions please?

Thanks.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

There are a lot of different types of shelf pins. Google it and see if you find something that will work for you.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience, occupation, or if retired…from what, or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions. In doing that your location will show under your username when you post. 


















.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

How often does the shelves need to be adjusted? There are clips with a bracket that can have a screw inserted into the bottom of the shelf. Someone would have to remove at least 2 screws to make an adjustment on the shelf. http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-NICKEL-Adjustable-Shelf-Supports-1-4-inch-L-/120374727136


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Just rout a blind dado in the bottom of the shelf where it rests on the pin, just far enough to extend over the end of the pin, and about 1/2 the pin diameter in depth. Drop the shelf over the pins and the pins can't move. The bottom of the dado can be flat or rounded as desired.Dado with can be slightly more than pin diameter to make sure the shelves drop over the pins easily.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

I suspect you mean 4.5 mm pins. The mate you seek are shelf support sleeves. You might be better off figuring out what your existing hole size is and then finding pins that are the same diameter. Otherwise you are going to be drilling lots of holes larger to fit the sleeve size. Widget has a pretty good selection of pins an sleeves, but there art lots of other sources. http://www.widgetco.com/shelf-pins?gclid=CJT2joDat8ACFcI-MgodXCQAIw


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Alchymist said:


> Just rout a blind dado in the bottom of the shelf where it rests on the pin, just far enough to extend over the end of the pin, and about 1/2 the pin diameter in depth. Drop the shelf over the pins and the pins can't move. The bottom of the dado can be flat or rounded as desired.Dado with can be slightly more than pin diameter to make sure the shelves drop over the pins easily.


Now there is a thinking man's solution.

George


----------



## charlemarshall65 (Aug 15, 2014)

Alchymist said:


> Just rout a blind dado in the bottom of the shelf where it rests on the pin, just far enough to extend over the end of the pin, and about 1/2 the pin diameter in depth. Drop the shelf over the pins and the pins can't move. The bottom of the dado can be flat or rounded as desired.Dado with can be slightly more than pin diameter to make sure the shelves drop over the pins easily.


Fantastic tip. Thank you!


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

alternatively, http://www.amazon.com/Shelf-Support...UTF8&qid=1409445338&sr=8-4&keywords=shelf+pin

the shelf itself hold the pin in the hole.


----------

